
App Store guidelines ban services that rely on streaming from the cloud - Jyaif
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-25/google-stadia-nvidia-geforce-microsoft-xcloud-not-on-apple-ios
======
floatingatoll
To explain why, two quotes from beyond the paywall:

> _Apple outlines this in an App Store rule that says “games offered in a game
> subscription must be owned or exclusively licensed by the developer.”_

> _A related guideline bans the subscription services from carrying over
> upgrades like levels, extra weapons and characters unless they are also
> available as an in-app purchase in the App Store._

